# EARTH STOVE FROM THE 1980's



## alpine guy (Dec 9, 2014)

Does anyone know what the flap on the back of my Earth Stove is for and what position it should be in?

Thanks Len


----------



## Osage (Dec 10, 2014)

Your probably talking about the damper. They were hooked up to a coil spring like the old heat riser on the exhaust manifold on a engine.
They had a closed setting to full open. Set it wherever and it should adjust by the spring expanding and contracting. You will have to experiment according to desired temp.


----------



## gzecc (Dec 11, 2014)

alpine guy said:


> Does anyone know what the flap on the back of my Earth Stove is for and what position it should be in?
> 
> Thanks Len


 
A picture would probably help


----------



## Jags (Dec 11, 2014)

Osage nailed it.  The damper is probably connected to a knob that preloads a heat sensitive coil.  As things warm up, the damper is supposed to react and start to close the intake.  They were kinda notorious for sticking as they age.
You can see it in this pic in its wide open position. (I was turning my retired stove into a pool heater).


----------



## daleeper (Dec 13, 2014)

Our first Earth stove had both a thermostatic air control, and a flapper that shut off all the air.  If that is the flapper you are talking about, it should be open while you are burning, closed when not.


----------

